# Milwaukee area bagged rock salt?



## jgoetter1 (Feb 23, 2007)

Nothing available here. There are dealers who do have solar salt. I obviously prefer rock. 

Anyone no of bagged rock salt for sale in the Milwaukee area??


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

ipushsnow was looking for someone to split a semi load last week........


----------



## The mayor (Oct 31, 2005)

Try superior landscape in waukesha.


----------



## just plow it (Feb 28, 2008)

If we don't get any snow in the next few weeks I would probably be able to let about a hundred 50 pound bags go. I'm about two hours north on 41.


----------



## jgoetter1 (Feb 23, 2007)

How much for the 100 50lb bags?


----------



## SNO-PRO (Dec 5, 2007)

there is a guy on craigslist advertising it for sale near the airport I believe, price is dependent on quanity


----------



## Ipushsnow (Oct 29, 2007)

PM me and I can give you contact info for a guy that has all you need for about $5.00 per bag. You have to take a whole truckload though.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Posing on Craigslist:

50LB BAGGED ROCK SALT IN STOCK 4.30 A BAG GIVE US A CALL TODAY 262-391-6897 

PICK UP ONLY


----------

